# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Hoofdpijn na een lumbaalpunctie?

## Moniquos

Heeft iemand n idee hoelang je bedrust moet huden na n lumbaalpunctie. De neuroloog zei 1st 24 uur. Ik lig nu al vanaf woensdagmiddag plat. Als ik omhoog kom krijg ik ondraagbare hoofdpijn alsof er n bankschroef op mijn hoofd wordt aangedraaid. Normaal heb ik nooit hoofdpijn. Als t maandag nog is, moet ik t ziekenhuis weer bellen is mij afgelopen vrijdag verteld. Wat doen ze hieraan? Bloedinspuiten heb ik al s gehoord?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Heel vervelend dat je hier last van hebt gekregen. Het komt helaas vaker voor. De behandeling waarover je hebt is hetgeen ze kunnen doen.
Ik hoop dat je er snel van verlost bent.

----------


## Moniquos

Hoi Katje,

Bedankt voor je berichtje.
Heb vanochtend t ziekenhuis weer gebeld, wacht nu op n telefoontje terug.

Hoop dat er snel iets aan gedaan wordt, zodat ik weer n beetje voor mijn gezin kan zorgen.

groetjes Monique

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Hoop dat je ondertussen al gebeld bent en hopelijk al behandeld bent.

Mag ik vragen waarvoor je een lumbaalpunctie gehad hebt?

----------


## Moniquos

Hoi,

Nou ben weer op de been hoor.
Gister in t ziekenhuis n zogenaamde "bloodpatch" gehad. n kwartiertje op de OK, n nieuw gaatje op de plaats van de lumbaalpunctie waar ze dan bloed (van je arm) weer in je rug spuiten.
Heerlijk!!!! Geen hoofdpijn meer, werkt echt a la minute!
Had de lumbaalpunctie voor mijn klachten; tintelingen vooral onderbenen soms ook onderarmen, uitvalsverschijnselen, erg moe, nu ook trillen (vnl. n knikkend hoofd) hoge bloeddruk (185/115). De neuroloog zegt dat de bloeddruk op zich staat. Heb nu medicijnen via de huisarts. Heb nu n MRI scan, EEG (hersenfilmpje) en lumbaalpunctie gehad. Morgen nog n EMG (soort zenuwonderzoek) en dan rond 15 juli alle onderzoeken bij elkaar de uitsalg als t goed is.
Voor n grote uitleg, zie mijn dagboek is maar 2 blz. hoor!

Bedankt voor de belangstelling
Groetjes Monique

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Hoop dat het EMG is meegevallen vandaag!
Maar klinkt niet lekker allemaal waar je last van hebt.

----------

